# stolen horses/trailers/tack notices



## the watcher (7 April 2006)

Note from HHO Admin: This is the old stolen thread that was in Latest News. It has been moved here so all stolen information is in one place. Please start a new thread for any new stolen items. Do not add to this thread.


----------



## the watcher (7 April 2006)

Stolen from Davidstowe, Cornwall overnight 3rd April 2006

1.	5 year old 13.2hh black mare  Dartmoor X

2.	6 year old Skewbald mare in foal

3.	3 yearlings  1 x skewbald colt, 1 x grey/white colt, 1 x grey filly
	All are approx 12hh and all have nicked ears in the shape of small ½ inch 	triangle


----------



## flyingfeet (7 April 2006)

Stolen on Monday 3rd April:- Heavy Duty Plant Trailer in cream with wooden boards,


----------



## lisaward (11 April 2006)

stolen from norfolk, sometime between 10th/11th april ,
 a flatbed ifor williams trailer with drop sides 12ft x 6ft6


----------



## the watcher (19 April 2006)

Horse stolen B agshot area
A Black and White Cob 15.3HH Stallion, Stolen overnight 30th March from the Bagshot, Surrey area.
The horse is aged 7 when stolen only shod on 3 feet. 
Any information please contact Surrey Police at Woking, Crime Ref P06/6958. 


Theft of Horse Box
Police are appealing for information following a theft of a horsebox which occurred in Pound Lane, Hurst, near Reading at around 12:30pm on Thursday 23 March. Two males arrived at the premise in a grey vehicle one got out and broke into the horsebox and  both vehicles were driven off. The horsebox is described as a lilac Iveco Highbarn Harrier, 3 horsebody. Partial registration *206 MP*. URN 552 dated 23 March refers. Any information please ring the police on 0845 8 505 505 quoting the URN number and date.

Theft of Horse Box
In Ballinger Road, South Heath, Great Missenden a horsebox was stolen at around 4pm on 13 March. The horsebox is described as a Leyland DAF, dark green, partial index *806 KV*. The previous day a brown range rover was seen acting suspiciously in the area, URN 966 dated 13 March refers.

Horse rugs and feed bins have been stolen overnight 21/03-22/03 from Tag Lane in Hare Hatch.  The aggrieved believes that horse feed has been put by offenders at the gate of the field to tempt the horses over and then the rugs have been stolen from their backs.
Please be aware of this and any information please ring the police on 0845 8 505 505  reference EC9418694/06

Theft of Horse Box
Crime Reference EA/9423548/06.

On Tuesday evening 28th March 2006 approx 10.45pm a lorry was stolen from Hatch Farm in Sindlesham in Reading.
Lorry Details:- Ford Iveco 3 Horsebox, Registration L1DNW. Full living inc Sink, Microwave, T.V, Fridge, Cooker, Bed, Toilet, Shower, C.C.T.V fitted inside. Silver with one blue stripe, one dark grey stripe.

31st March     NEWPORT, SHROPSHIRE
Unknown person(s) have removed eight wheel nuts from an ex-army water tank trailer. This trailer was parked in a field and used to top up the water trough for the victim's horses. 

Between 31st March and 1st April  LITTLE WITLEY, WORCESTERSHIRE
A Green Land Rover (F826 EAW) was locked and parked in a barn. Person(s) unknown have entered farmyard by opening combination padlock on chain of gates to yard. They have then stolen the vehicle, which contained expensive horse tack. Property described as:
	Keiffer specialist black leather saddle with air pockets and stirrups. Valve underneath. One roll pad missing. Value £1000.
	Black and brown bridle, value £120


----------



## the watcher (20 April 2006)

stolen on 19/04/06 from a field at Eynsham, oxfordshire
11.2 grey Welsh A gelding, 10years old+ freeze mark EH95 is post laminitic with poor feet


----------



## AlexBomb (20 April 2006)

my dad taked the wheels off ours while its parked up in the yard.  it just makes it harder to try to steal!!!


----------



## the watcher (24 April 2006)

New trend in North Oxfordshire this week, sets of showjumps stolen from farms in the Tackley/Kiddington area.

STOW HORSE FAIR is on the 11th May, there is always an increase in incidents in the Cotswolds around these fairs so please be vigilant


----------



## the watcher (24 April 2006)

The pony reported stolen from Eynsham on the 19/04 has been found


----------



## H's mum (26 April 2006)

Stolen: Ifor Williams 510 - in red
Friday 14th April between 11.30am-1pm
From Halifax West Yorkshire


----------



## albert (26 April 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
The pony reported stolen from Eynsham on the 19/04 has been found 

[/ QUOTE ]

At last some good news


----------



## Beanyowner (26 April 2006)

STOLEN - East bristol

2 saddles and bridles. Four men...one with a pitbull dog and drives a silver/blue pick up truck, last three letters of registration plate is YBO (front end of pickup is a fontera) has a strong irish accent, other three men in a silver transit van with yellow lights on top.

The man in the pickup arrives at the yard first and locates tack and moves anything they wish to steal in a direct location where the three men in the transit then collect.
The first man has the dog with him, so when disturbed claims to be walking the dog!

The Police have been notified of the thefts and a crime reference number is available although not to hand at the moment (sorry!). A designated police officer has been assigned from Staple Hill Police Station, Bristol due to the number of break ins in the area.

Please be vigilant everyone.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (30 April 2006)

gosh i am in bristol, its worrying, i do keep my new treeless at home, that is not staying up yard.


----------



## PeterNatt (2 May 2006)

New flat-packed stables stolen
Details of the stables are as follows:  They measure 21 meters by 5 meters and have two wings both 12 meters by 5 meters.  When assembled they would have 6 stables, 1 corner box, 1 tack room, and a 12 meter hay barn.  Construction is of 3/4 inch redwood cedar weatherboard and are very much bespoke.  These stables would certainly stand out and would make a few heads turn as they would be so different from all the others on the market.  Each panel/side has been individually constructed by Edward, a semi-retired craftsman in stabling--he is absolutely gutted as much as us over this major theft.  We talked with him this morning and he has already begun ordering and remaking the stables.

Final note:  Sarah and I are offering a reward for information leading to the return/recovery of the stables.  If whoever took them wants to return them or tell us where we could find them, ok, but I don't think they have the conscience or moral fibre to do the right thing.  If anyone has information, no matter how small or important, they  can email Sarah at:  
xsarahcraftx@msn.com and we will keep every email strictly private.

If you'd like to talk to Sarah she can be reached on 07765-301711.


----------



## racingdemon (5 May 2006)

CARDIFF Area

White Mercedz Vito Van T16 LAB (van is actually only 3 months old) Sign written with Equiform Nutrtion

Contained approx £2000 worth of equine supplements


----------



## buddy (12 May 2006)

Hazel !!! STILL MISSING 
hazel 13.2 bay mare newforest is still missing last seen in keston, Bromley Kent area she has been gone since february 05 there is a photo of her on horse watch and below any info please pm me. Thanks
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c1...igh/Hazel2.jpg


----------



## buddy (12 May 2006)

Sorry pic not working. Look at topic further down this page and is a photo on there. Thanks


----------



## Shrimp (29 May 2006)

Stolen:
IFOR williams trailer (blue) on the 23.05.06 from Willaston, South Wirral in the middle of the day!
They'll probabaly never get it back as there's so many of them around and its most likely been shipped off to Ireland.
Just a warning to everyone in the Wirral, Cheshire, North Wales area, LOCK YOUR TRAILERS UP!!!!


----------



## PeterNatt (4 June 2006)

Horsewatch - Stolen
Molly.  From Stoke Prior, Bromsgrove, Worcestershire. On 02/06/06. Piebald cob, mare. Quite heavy.  Feathered whorl on mid section of offside neck.  Whorl on each side of flank.  Distinctive grey spot (approx 1 inch circular)with two black spots in the middle above nearside nostral.  mottled patches on whithers, back and under belly.  Large black patches on eack side of flank and on chest. One wall eye on nearside. White mane, black and white tail, 2 black ears extending to cheek bones and patches round eyes. Black on the end of her muzzel. Very quiet, dosile temperament. Please help.
Reward for safe return £1500
She was taken from our field in on Shaw Lane in Stoke Prior, Bromsgrove, Worcester.  Sometime between Thursday 01/06 6:00pm and Friday 02/06 7:30am.  It looks like somebody has driven their box to the fence to break it down, they have taken her out through the broken part.  The electric fence was on, they must have lay it on the floor and put the ramp (or something) over it because she would not have walked over it herself.  They left my mothers bay 14.2 in the field.

There was a guy and his (daughter?) in a transit van with 'Garden Services' written on the side asking a dog walker who owned the horses about 3 weeks ago.

Unfortunately, she was not micro-chipped or freeze branded.  She is passported.


----------



## BBs (9 June 2006)

Stolen from Oxfordshire

Reg N94 HRH Ford Iveco Silver with Blue Slashes

On the night of 8th June 2006 with all tack and equipment still onboard.

Owner Gilly Milne (event rider)

Any details please molineux


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (23 June 2006)

Pony stolen from Emerson's Green area of Bristol, 04/05/06.

Description. 13.3 gelding, white and blue roan, rising 4. Unbacked and unshod. Microchipped. Very friendly. Taken from his field at approx 4/4.30 pm. The thieves lifted the gate from it's hinges to get him out, other horses in the field were untouched. A blue horse box with 'a curved front' was seen in the immediate vicinity at the time of theft. Any sightings or info please ring 07775856247, or contact Staple Hill police station on 084567000, crime ref. no. Q9321/0405/06.

If anyone would like to email me on chathamrow@btinternet.com I can email you a photo of this pony.....I can't seem to load it myself on here.

Also, trailer stolen from a yard at Wick St. Lawrence near Weston Super Mare on21/06/06.

And a report of three men in a green or blue 'R' reg Cavalier estate, seen to be acting suspiciously outside a yard at Marksbury near Bath. 21/06/06. Police informed.


----------



## HHO admin (23 June 2006)

STOLEN - FIREFLY.....Rich chestnut, 15.2 hands 10 yrs Dutch Warm blood gelding, 3 socks and white blaze. Freeze marked 1FLY, is micro chipped. Stolen from Cowbit, nr Spalding, Lincolnshire overnight Friday17th /Saturday 18th June. Has had a traumatic time previously and can be head shy and nervous around people. ANY NEWS GOOD OR BAD please contact 07917582535.


----------



## PeterNatt (28 June 2006)

HORSEWATCH - HORSEBOX STOLEN
A horsebox was stolen overnight. so please be aware. It had an immobiliser etc. They actually had to break a steel gate to get to it.  Please can you pass these details on to everybody you know and keep an eye out for it.  I expect that it has already been re sprayed.  The lorry is a leyland DAF, grey with bright blue stripes. Its reg is R964 BBD. It takes 3 horses, the ramp is new grey with steel anti slip bars.  There are 2 partitions and a rug rack.  There is a crack in the white board that adjoins the living and horse area. There is a seperate toilet area with an almost new cassette toilet. The floor is lino. The area outside the  toilet has a black rubber floor to the door. The interior is very smart.  Beige lino floor - fake oak units in beige and blue seats / curtains etc.  It has a fridge, a cooker insider the cupborad ( which is unusual ) a  grill a TV and DVD player.   The inside was once yellow ! It has lots of lockers  including a large tack locker that goes inside the horse area.  Sadly, I am missing all the contents which are not insured - please keep  an eye out for cheapies of the following 1 patey strapless hat worth £345  1 champion cross country hat in green bag with purple and blue silk (Miranda Theobold )  1 pikeur titanium silver striped showjumping hat 1 pikeur black hat 1 champion blue show hat with suede straps 1 pikeur beige jodpurs  1 green hacking jacket - hand made by equistyle 1 purple back protector 2 x sets of esquadron boots front and behind - black and green 1 x set of black N.E.W leather cross country boots 1 set of NEW hind jumping boots 1 x woof wear hind boots 1 x clarendon white front boots
1 x set of roma white boots brand new 1 x set of gel boots Bag of bits ( approx 25 )
Back Protector - Purple  Eventing Bib  4 x thermatex maroon rugs with IDEXX on, 1 Dodson and Horrell navy rug  wiith  lighth blue border and logo 1 chocolate stud girth with green elastic 1 yellow toggi jacket Numerous things like 3 griths, 1 dressage girth, 1 IDEXX numnah, numerous  old boots, bits, biotal gold , eventing grease, nupafeed, gel saddle pads, bandages and gamgee, studs and spanners, plaiting stuff, 2 x sets of spurs.   Any news greatly appreciated
This horsebox was stolen from Flackwell Heath last night. Flackwell Heath
is between Marlow and High Wycombe in Bucks.   My contact number is 07970 245064.

I also understand that a similar lorry was taken 2 weeks ago from Oxford.


----------



## stormhorse (4 July 2006)

Message from Farmkey received today 4/7/06
1FLY has been Found. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## 839202 (4 July 2006)

Stolen from Lancs/West yorks border
4/7/06 1.30am
Leyland daf horsebox M641 NNA white with dark red and blue stripe 3 horse full living but not cut through will post pics later contained all daughters show gear any information will be treated in strict confidence.
 We just want the lorry back or the show season is over for my daugher Thanks Kate tel 07985 197 715


----------



## chaospony (4 July 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
Stolen from Lancs/West yorks border
4/7/06 1.30am
Leyland daf horsebox M641 NNA white with dark red and blue stripe 3 horse full living but not cut through will post pics later contained all daughters show gear any information will be treated in strict confidence.
 We just want the lorry back or the show season is over for my daugher Thanks Kate tel 07985 197 715 

[/ QUOTE ]
Here is a pic of the box


----------



## PeterNatt (5 July 2006)

Re the first e mail...I can confirm the facts are correct. The horse is as described and still has not been reported missing (as best we know).
MY friend has found a mare of about 15.2hh wondering round on the village lawn last weekend. She is a very odd colour, and is almost a strawberry roan appalusa type. Hard to describe but VERY distinctive. She has several identifiing marks on her also and has what looks like a freezemark in a very odd place, but its impossible to read. The police have been informed, as have ILPH, RSPCA and horsewatch. If no one cliams this mare within a week she becomes my friends property legally, although if her real owner does come forward she will be returned. We estimate her to be early teens. She is well cared for, with nicely trimmed feet. We really don't know where she could have come from , as she appeared suddenly at 4pm last Sunday on the village green, she is not a local horse as the village is very small, all we can think is that she is stolen and then dumped as she's to identifiable. Please PM me if you think you may know her, meridian TV are going to do an appeal on her to find her owners!


----------



## PeterNatt (5 July 2006)

There was a farm burglary sometime between  Monday 03/07/06 and Tuesday 04/07/06 between the hours of 21.00 and 08.00 at Northaw Road West Hertfordshire.

The offender(s) gained access to stables and stable yard by climbing over a locked gate.  Once inside, Offender(s) sprinkled pellet style rat poison into various drinking troughs, feeding bins and bedding areas.  PLEASE BE ALL AWARE AND KEEP AN EYE OUT.


----------



## PeterNatt (6 July 2006)

Yesterday (Wednesday 5th July 2006) in the Cambridgeshire area early afternoon a white Transit pickup R-reg with something like "Trimform" or "Trimboard" written on the back, 3 blokes inside, was seen behaving suspiciously near a horse field in Middle Fen Drove, Swavesey, Cambridgeshire returning to it twice. Later the horse owner found her energiser and battery stolen.


----------



## 839202 (8 July 2006)

Re the stolen horsebox above ..... it has now been recovered many thanks to all the people who helped in the search, the many kind offers of transport and other help and to West Yorks and lancs Police, Kate.


----------



## PeterNatt (11 July 2006)

Hi, - 7.50am this morning a white high sided van entered into troopers at drivers end and stopped a short distance from my field entrance.  I could not see the number plate as it was obscured by the gate.  Immediately made pursuit towards the vehicle but it reversed out in a hurry when it saw me coming and so could not get in view in time to take the number.  Troopers has security cameras in all areas of their grounds and they are currently being checked.  Will keep you posted of any further info. keep vigilant, they are obviously still in the area.

The following vehicle was seen at Knebworth Park show last night.  It entered the show ground, drove around the far end, viewed some coloured horses and then left.  We do not have a description of the occupant but vehicle details are as follows

Dark green Cheerokee Jeep, registration number L788 ULL

In light of the recent suspicious incidencies at nearby Arnolds Farm, please keep this vehicles details to hand and report any suspicious incidencies to the Police on 0845 33 00 222.  For an emergency please dial 999.

It is important that as many details of the vehicles and it's occupants are taking, specifically make, model, colour and registration number.  Even a partial registration number willl help.


----------



## PeterNatt (14 July 2006)

Please take a look at the link and lists enclosed.

This is the same sad story of found property that cannot be returned because it is not post coded.

How would you feel about your tack being given back to the theives because it cannot be identified???

The descriptions given show how little the average person know about tack so it is no good telling people your has a mark on the cantle.

Please post code your property or ask Horsewatch to do it for you.

I found out about these by accident and have been trying to find out more with help from D I David Collings from Hampshire.  Thanks &amp; lets hope someone recognises something!

Photolink: 
http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b183/nfed2/Horsewatch/tack150606/

I have saddles here at Leatherhead police station
most of them are wintec synthetic saddles, possibly from a riding school and three other saddles (none of them new)
Please look at the above attachments

If any of the above could belong to you or any person that you know please can you call 01306 676834 to arrange an appointmnet to view the property

Fran
pc 3239 davey

Exhibit FD 5  A Black acrylic saddle with green cottage craft numbna only one stirrup girth strap approx 38 cm from cantle to pommel, no identifying marks.

Exhibit FD 6  A small brown pony saddle, no stirrups, but a girth strap

Exhibit FD7  An acrylic Wyntec brown saddle stirrups with jointed foot plates so they move have rubber sides on stirrups (see photo).

Exhibit FD8  A black possibly dark brown leather saddle Spalding Britannica Elite with distinctive cross motif on side (see photo FD8A) also small enamelled button in red with similar cross logo in gold. By cantle small plastic tag with the word FLIAR on it this would appear to a brand nameof some description. Fleece and green numbna,  39cm cantle to pommel.

Exhibit FD9  A Black acrylic Maxam saddle possibly a THURAGOOD saddle stirrups 40 cm cantle to pommel

Exhibit FD10  A Brown leather saddle with bridle, bit stirrups well worn but seems of very fine and of good quality, Black numbna 

Exhibit FD11  A Brown leather saddle with a brown gel suede seat pad with Heather Moffat on a leather brand label, stirrups hinged at point where foot plate meets side,
40 cm cantle to pommel, nice quality again.

Exhibit FD12  A Black acrylic Maxam saddle with styrups still with care instructions attached measure given on saddle as 16inches. 

Exhibit FD13  A Black acrylic Wintec saddle with purple numbna. Stirrups

Exhibit FD14- A mixed bag of 17 individual bits of  tack which I can not with certainty identify

Exhibit FD 15  A set of long reins possibly for small carrage? (Described on Exhibit tag as red bridle) 

Exhibit FD16  A Black acrylic Maxam saddle no stirrups brown nylon girth strap

Exhibit FD17  A Black wintec saddle stirrups and a black numbna with the brand name SHIRES

Exhibit FD18  A lunging harness, khaki green (exhibited as a bridle)



Exhibit FD19  What would appear to be the harness for a smallpony and trap 
1x Trap Harness in black acrylic with yellow piping 
1x Blinkers black acrylic yellow piping
1x Bridal and long reins
1x Girth strap
(exhibited as bridle/harness)

Exhibit FD 20-  3x girth straps

Exhibit FD21 -1 x Carriage or lunging whip black (exhibited as horse whip)

Exhibit FD 22- A white fleecy numbna 

If you have any questions on these items please speak either to me or PC 3239 Fran Davey 
Our contact details areas follows 
PC 3135 Martin Savage e mail 3135@surrey.pnn.police.uk
 Tel office No.  01306 676338 
Or 
PC 3239 Fran Davey e mail 3239@surrey.pnn.police.uk
Tel office No. 01306 676834

Both phones have an answering facility so please do contact us 
The crime reference for this is covered by B/06/13119


----------



## PeterNatt (21 July 2006)

R reg MAN 8 box made by phoenix, marroon in colour has been stolen from Newmarket

6 forward facing and 2 herringbone in the middle

Any info to Vic Parkes
Gillam Hall stud
newmarket

07802 200796


----------



## PeterNatt (22 July 2006)

At 01:50 on 10/07/06 Sandon saddlery in Sandon Hertfordshire was broken into. The offenders made off with about 80 saddles.  The saddles were individually passed through a hole cut in the front  door, and selected with only the most valuable being taken.  Two saddles at the front of the display, including a very fine 
Stubben, which had been microchipped were left alone.  Obviously the thieves knew what they were taking as they would have to have passed the two saddles on a saddle horse 80 times!
A microchipped saddle can be traced and these theives know that it's not worth the trouble to take them.
I cannot stress enough the benefits of having your saddle microchipped which are:
Proof of ownership, should the saddle be taken and recovered by the police, the microchip can be read and the owner identified on the central register.

Recently the police had to burn a number of saddles which had been confiscated from thieves but could not be traced to the owners.

On another occaision a suspicious lorry was stopped at the docks with 300 saddles on board but because none were microchipped the police were powerless to arrest the driver as there was no way to prove he did not own them.

One lady loaned out her horse with a Stubben saddle.  When the horse 
was returned it came back with a synthetic saddle.  If the saddle had 
been microchipped the person who loaned the horse could not have 
disputed that it was the wrong saddle.

For more information on microchipping visit www.saddleguard.co.uk


----------



## Sooty (23 July 2006)

Coincidence - I was talking to Miss DN about these incidents yesterday. A neighbour noticed someone attempting to break into her premises, called the police - who refused to do anything. Friends in high places had to be alerted before the police would turn out. Marvellous!


----------



## PeterNatt (27 July 2006)

On the evening of Sunday 23 July 2006 a suspicious person was seen coming out of farm buildings.   The occupant was away and no one should have been around but then two more people emerged from the corn barn.  A four wheel drive vehicle then come out with at least four people inside it and drove off across the adjoining field.  These people were persued on foot but the car drove out and dissapeared west along the North Crawley Road. Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire.  The vehicle registration appeared to be G571 G**.  It was a blue or silvery blue Mitsubishi Shogun or similar make.

At around the same time a silver Discovery had been spotted by another farmer who went to investigate, however when he got back to his own buildings found that several items had been stolen.  The vehicle went through a gate on the raodside just by the entrance to Crawley Road council tip.  The gate was left open and had to be tied up otherwise the cattle in the fields would have escaped onto the road.

This incident could have endangered the safety of members of the public as the footpaths are well used and the vehicles were driven at a reckless
speed.

The feedback of information from this coordinator has been greatly appreciated and will hopefully lead to an arrest.

The concern is that the cattle could have got out on the road and that if there had been horses in the field they too could have escaped.  These people have got no regard for anything so please be aware that gates should be secured by ensuring that their hinges are reversed so that the gate can not be lifted off it's hinges and that they should be locked closed with a strong lock and chain.

If you are able to supply any further information in connection with this incident please contact Helen Sharratt on 01908 686169 or if you see anyone
acting suspiciously or a vehicle which matches the description please dial
999.


----------



## gemma1992 (27 July 2006)

i'll have to warn my instructor as my stables is on the North Crawley Road


----------



## PeterNatt (27 July 2006)

I would just like to inform you of a suspicious vehicle which appeared at my yard this evening approx 6.15-6.30pm Wednesday 26th July 2006 in Barkway, Near Royston, Hertfordshire. 

A white Ford Transit pulled into the yard and stopped very close to the stables, a man with an Irish accent asked about the price of manure and then said that he had heard that the stables were for sale. I informed him that he was wrong and they weren't for sale. He then asked again about the manure and I told him that he could take some tonight which he declined saying that he had building supplies in the back. 

I immediately called the police on the non-emergency number to log the incident. The number plate of the white transit van was JH 52 AHA. The man appeared to have blondish curly hair and was probably in his 40's and he was alone.


----------



## PeterNatt (27 July 2006)

Please keep your eyes and ears open for this one and forward on to any horsey friends.  Thanks I have just had my Leyland Daf 45/130 3 horse lorry (with living) 
stolen last night from a small yard in Yateley Hants.

It is a light/mint green colour with Horses on the front over the cab in white whiting.  Its registration number is N897 BOV, it is in very good condition.  Hants police are handling the case their phone number is 0845 045 4545 and the crime reference number is 44060283812.

Perhaps you would be able to circulate the details to your data base in the
hope that someone may have some information they can give the Police.

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## PeterNatt (27 July 2006)

The pony detailed below is still regarded as missing rather than stolen.  He was being ridden in the Tickton, near Beverley area of East Yorkshire on Monday evening 24th July when he decanted his rider and took off.  He has not been seen since, despite a massive search both on foot and on horseback and by the police helicopter.  His owners are very distraut and I have agreed to send his details round the system on a "sooner rather than later" basis.

Jasper

12.2 bright bay gelding 8 years old.  Four white stockings, crooked white blaze. Small white "splat" mark to girth area, only visible when pony is rolling.

Owner:  Heather Hargreaves   
Tel: 01964 543244 or mobile 07971 409468

Crime reference number:  CP1388913/2006
Humberside Police:  
Tel: 01482 351211


----------



## PeterNatt (31 July 2006)

STOLEN. 
July 2006
Stolen from: Ashford, Kent.
Freezemark number.    B9A3
Position of Freezemark     Near Side Saddle
Colour Bay   Sex  Gelding 
Breed /Type Dutch		Height 15.2 hh
Distinctive marks: White star &amp; stripe, 2white front sock &amp; O.H white sock.
Police details: Ashford, kent
Crime number:  JZ484206
Farmkey offer a £5000 reward for the information, which leads to the Conviction of anyone stealing a Farmkey freezemarked Horse.
Phone Farmkey on 0870 870 7107 with any information.


----------



## PeterNatt (2 August 2006)

Please see details of two new stolen horses taken from Northampton. Will update SHR asap.


1.    Mare. 15H heavy coloured cob (black and white).  9 Yrs old.  Due to foal in five weeks.  Full and heavy feather from the knees down. Wide White face and muzzle, black up both sides of the head, white mane (full), black chest. white neck and shoulders both sides. white bum both sides, on right rear a large black mark extending from the top of the hind quarter half way along its back and down to its belly then a smaller mark on its belly running quarter way up towards the back and short way towards front legs.   On the left a black mark extending from the front of the rear quarter, quarter way along its back and circling from the top to its belly. All 4 legs white.  Black full tail.

2.   Mare 14h coloured cob (Black and White).  4 yrs old. Black head with a white blaze extending from forehead to and including the muzzle.  Black mark just below left nostril.  Full white mane, Black chest Right side all white  with the exception of a lareg black mark covering half of hind quarter and extending quarter way alond belly (this mark does not fully extend onto its back. Left side large black mark on rear hind quarter not quite onto back extending along the lower part of belly to and including the rear of fron leg.  All legs white with the exception of the rear top of the front right.  Full white feathering, Full black tail.  This mare had three shoes on when stolen.


----------



## PeterNatt (3 August 2006)

Stolen 31.07/01.08.2006 from Stainforth at Doncaster -

25+ year old mare called BABE, light palamino, 12.1 hands with white blaze. Not shod. Has marble size growth on rear quarters. Underweight. Snarls at people.

Owner fears she maybe sold onto a "knacker man" in the very near future.

An attempt was made to steal two other ponies from the same location, but this proved difficult and they were left loose on the road.

Mare was transported in stolen white trailer with "Valet Express" on it.


----------



## PeterNatt (4 August 2006)

I HAVE JUST HAD A TELEPHONE CALL FROM A LADY WHO HAS HAD A HORSE STOLEN
FROM THE ST MICHAEL'S / HIGH HALDEN AREA OF MAIDSTONE.

The horse is a 15.2hh thoroughbred chestnut gelding with two white socks
on his hind legs,

3 years old.

This horse is NOT freezemarked but is microchipped and so if found can
be identified.

It was in its field last night but had gone this morning.

A photo is being sent through to me so as soon as I have this I will
post it on the Kent Horsewatch website.

If you have any information on this theft / missing horse please contact
me immediately.

Thank you.


----------



## the watcher (24 August 2006)

Police are appealing to the public for help in tracing those responsible for stealing a horse drawn carriage worth several thousand pounds from a farm in Andoversford, near Cheltenham.
The two axle, four-wheel Bennington pony carriage, which is valued at around £7,500, was stolen from the farm between 11.30am and mid-day on Tuesday August 22.
Between these times a Royal blue Ford Transit type van, with panel sides and two heavily tinted rear windows, parked near the premises and two men got out.
They opened a gate leading to a yard and wheeled the carriage to the back of the van, physically lifting it inside the rear compartment before driving off.
One of the men has been described as white with a slim build and short, brown hair. He was wearing jeans and a red and white striped top.
Police investigating the theft have issued a picture of a carriage similar to the one that was stolen  the only difference is that the stolen carriage is in silver and blue rather than silver and red.
Anyone who knows the whereabouts of the carriage, or who has any information about the theft, is asked to contact police on 0845 090 1234, or Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111, quoting incident number 280 of August 22.


----------



## the watcher (25 August 2006)

reference MT 9524064/06 on 18/08/06 Stadhampton, Oxon.
 Horse drawn Ralli car stolen blue and black, brass hubcaps stamped Thomas Welford, Wexford. Value £700


----------



## the watcher (13 September 2006)

Overnight between 12/13 Sept thieves used cutting equipment to break into a locked inner barn at a stables in Snowshill, gloucestershire. Once inside, they stole 3 saddles and 3 show bridles and various other smaller items. Please be aware that this type of theft appears to be starting up again in this area and look out for any suspicious persons or vehicles in the vicinity of premises where tack may be stored.


----------



## the watcher (18 September 2006)

Horse theft arrests

Two people have been arrested in connection with the theft of some horses from a farm in the Wolverley area of Kidderminster last week. The two horses, one a thoroughbred racehorse and the second a light bay pony, were stolen from a field at Blakeshall between Friday 25 August and Saturday 26 August.

Following a media appeal for information, a member of the public contacted the police to say the horses had been sighted. Two women, both in their 30s and from Kidderminster, were arrested on Friday 1 September and are now on police bail until next month while enquiries continue.

Local police officer PC Sally Sliwinska says, We would like to thank the media and the public for their assistance with this enquiry. The horses have now been returned to their owner.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (27 September 2006)

I am sending this message to inform you that on Sunday afternoon, 24th September, two horses were stolen from a field in Ableton Road, Hallen.

The horses description are;

Dark Bay mare, maybe in foal (Ex army horse)

Dark Bay cob gelding with white stripe on face.

Anyone with any information or has seen anything suspicious, please call the police on 0845 456 7000


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (27 September 2006)

A burglary has been reported at a farm in Park Road in Stevington, on Wednesday the 27th of September, between 8:30 in the morning and 3:30 in the afternoon.

The gates to the property had been smashed open.

A trailer was taken from the yard area, and 4 jack russell puppies were taken from the stables. The puppies are only 8 weeks old.

Bedfordshire Police ask local residents to be vigilant, and to report anything suspicious immediately.

If you have any information about this crime, please call the Police Control Centre on (01234) 841212 and quote URN 299 for the 27th of September.


----------



## the watcher (4 October 2006)

STOLEN

Substantial Reward
MOLLY  Stolen from Stoke Prior, Bromsgrove, 
Thursday night 1st June. 15.1hh, 7 yrs. Piebald cob mare. 1 wall eye on nearside. Feathered whorl under mane. 2 black ears, white mane, black and white tail. Distinctive grey patch, approx 2cm diameter above nearside nostril with 2 small black spots inside it. 
4 white legs. Large black patch on each side of flank and on chest. Small mottled patches on withers, back and under stomach. Very quiet temperament, loves people. 

Please contact me with any 
information:

Vicki Trezise 07748 121 692
vickitrezise74@yahoo.co.uk


Will reimburse any
Innocent buyer


----------



## PeterNatt (5 October 2006)

A incident has been reported at an address in Silver Street in Stevington Bedfordshire overnight on the 3rd to the 4th of October.

An unknown offender has entered a field were a New Forest horse and foal are
kept.  The offender has cut the mane from the horse.  This horse unbroken.

It is possible that the offender may have been injured by the horse, as it is quite wild.

A resident was woken by a gate shutting at about midnight, but did not investigate the noise.

Bedfordshire Police advice horse owners to be particularly vigilant and to report any thing suspicious.

If you have any information about this crime please call the Police Control 
Centre on 01234 841212, and quote URN 173 for the 4th of October.


----------



## stormhorse (6 October 2006)

Bradley

Freezemark 17ZC

Breed NEW FOREST 
Gender Gelding
 Description / Comments Freezemark 17ZC, Bay, Gelding , New Forest, 13.2hh. White Star. 
Colour Bay 
Height 13.2 HH 
Age 13years 
Stolen from North Tawton, Devon.
 Date of Theft 05-10-2006 
Region Somerset Horsewatch


'Bradley **Freeze mark 17ZC***'
Crime Ref: 11575/10/06


pic on UKHorsewatch site


----------



## the watcher (10 October 2006)

5 Shetland ponies were stolen from Chorleywood, Bucks, overnight Sat/Sun 7th/8th October. They include 2 red and white mares about 6 years old, white manes, one very, very long. 1 red and white miniature gelding about 9years old, and two slightly larger identical chestnut mares. CRN GA9560138/06

7 standard sized donkeys were stolen from Chalfont St Giles, Bucks, on 7th/8th October. They include 1 brown and white jack donkey, about 6 years old, 1 brown and white yearling female, 1 black female with a brown colt foal, 1 WEEK OLD, and 1 brown female with brown colt foal 4 weeks old and 1 miniature light brown donkey. CRN GA 9559583/06.

Also a piebald yearling filly was stolen from Farnham Bucks on 1st Oct. She is not a cobby sort, and is microchipped. CRN
GD 9553954/06.

All these animals are much loved pets and very badly missed. Please tel Thames Valley Police on 08458 505 505 quoting the reference number. Thank you.


----------



## stormhorse (10 October 2006)

Good news - RECOVERED - Safe &amp; sound, now back with owner.


----------



## PeterNatt (18 October 2006)

Stolen Sunday night (15th October) from a yard in Shenley: 

Dark blue Bedford TK horsebox which they filled with : rugs,headcollars mucking out tools, childrens toys, a set of range Rover wheels,set of Mercedes wheels, wheelbarrow ,clippers and much more !!

Cut through security lighting

Crime number J1065168


----------



## PeterNatt (18 October 2006)

Issue Date: 16/10/2006

Title: STOLEN HORSE AND TACK


Stolen from a field in Hurston Lane Storrington between lunchtime Sunday 15th and lunchtime Monday 16th October 2006 a 10 year old black and white driving cobb with four white socks , white blaze on face and white star on chest. Magpie who is 15 hands is described as heavy cobb with a lot of feather around his feet and looks like a shire. 2 driving harness head collars and a brindle were also stolen from a sheperds hut in the field. If you have any information please contact Sussex Police on 0845 60 70 999 quoting serial 800 of 16/10/2006.


----------



## PeterNatt (19 October 2006)

Dear Horsewatch,

Thank you for this.  The registration of the lorry was OMK 663X.  It was a beautiful lorry, the most reliable ever with lovely living.  The horsebox had been driven into the stables causing much damage.  They stole evrything we had rugs, clippers, childrens garden toys, A tumble dryer!   All our feed, buckets, chaps, hats, riding boots, wellies!, coats, bandages, boots, headcollars, ropes, brooms, forks, the hose!!, gamgee, veterinary box, farriers kit, plaining equipment, lungeing equipment, gloves, electric fence, push bikes x 4, crops, ties and shirts.

The list is endless and almost senseless.

They broke in across fields cutting two sets of post and rail.  
They had gone to great lengths and had broken all our security system.  The stables had been observed for sometime and it was a very professional and planned operation.  Thankfully they did not take our beloved horses even though they were very distressed.  The stables are visible clearly from our house and there is a house next to them.

To all other members please be so vigilant of evreything, I would never want anybody to go through the heartache we have and you always think it will never happen to you.  On the same day I also had to have one of my horses put to sleep.  It is an experience I never want to go through again.

Please ensure you report anything you ever see as suspicous around other peoples yards, it could just help one person.

The owners of the yard have asked for this information to be irculated to Horsewatch members

Stolen Sunday night (15th October 2006) from a yard in Shenley Hertfordshire Dark blue Bedford TK horsebox which they filled with rugs,headcollars mucking out tools, childrens toys, a set of range Rover wheels,set of Mercedes wheels, wheelbarrow ,clippers and much more !!

Cut through security lighting

Crime number J1065168


----------



## the watcher (20 October 2006)

Bengy stolen  last night from Chorleywood from the people who had the Shetlands stolen 1st Oct. Approx15.2hh piebald cob gelding 9 years old. Blue eye on right, laminitis rings around hooves, four white socks, distinctive W where black and white meet on left side. Same method, but entered from nearby bridle path to cut fence. Left four other horses to wander onto the main road  dont know if this was deliberate, or they could not catch/load them.  Crime Reference GA 9568041/06

Photo available if some clever person can put in on the site for me


----------



## loopylis (22 October 2006)

STOLEN FROM BROMLEY IN KENT 16.2H BAY TB/ID, BAY WITH JET BLACK MANE AND TAIL, SMALL DIAMOND SHAPE ON FACE IN WHITE NO OTHER SOCKS ETC AGED BETWEEN 18/21YRS OLD. STOLEN ON 21 OCTOBER 2006 FROM HIS STABLE. HE ALSO HAS A FREEZE MARK 57EH ON LEFT SHOULDER. IF ANYONE HAS ANY INFORMATION ON THE WHEREABOUTS OF THIS HORSE PLEASE PM ME. OR YOU CAN REPORT IT TO KENT POLICE OR KENTHORSEWATCH OR FARMKEY AS THEY HAVE ALL BEEN NOTIFIED HE HAS BEEN STOLEN. 

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## loopylis (22 October 2006)

pics of above


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (25 October 2006)

STOLEN: Ivor Williams blue horse trailer from Eaglesfield Equestrian Centre. Trailer is data tagged and has post code printed on roof. Any information please to 


KENT HORSEWATCH 
Contact Number: 07751 203216 
kenthorsewatch@hotmail.co.uk 
www.freewebs.com/kenthorsewatch


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (25 October 2006)

Any info gratley recieved.
My trailer was
Rice Beaufort popular front and rear trailer,
serial number A17750,
Trailer colour Marine Blue.
These trailers were stolen last night form a private yard in Botley hampshire,In which we have our yard owner living on site with a german shepard guard dog.
They took the trailers through the field and broke the fencing back on to the road.
The trailer has got a damaged jokey wheel and a smashed left side tailgate.
If you hear of any infomation regarding this trailer it would be apprieciated and a reward is offered for the return


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (27 October 2006)

Coloured yearling stolen from Padworth 21.10.06 (nr Aldermaston, between Reading &amp; Newbury) 

Please go to Horsewatch.co.uk for photo and details.


----------



## primrose (5 November 2006)

Anyone who can help - stolen on 1st Nov our pride and joy.    This box was well secure and cctv has shown that it took the theives 1 1/2 hours to get ready to steal. It left our yard in Radcliffe Manchester at 10 35 pm heading past the Pack Horse at Affetside at 10.55pm. This box is well insured but it is my granchildrens pride and joy. P424 HVR a distinctive gold 3 horse iveco with luxury living is worth around £25,000 and I will offer a reward of 10% for any info that gets it back.

What I'd like to know is where all the stolen horseboxes go - everybody says they end up in Ireland but how can this be true? They would have to go across the water and is the demand for quality horseboxes with no paperwork that strong or am I just being naive?
<span style="color:red"> Anyone who can help Alan 07831 852313 </span>


----------



## primrose (5 November 2006)

photo  P424HVR


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (8 November 2006)

Two foals at foot stolen yesterday from field late last night near Tintern in Wye Valley, Monmouthshire.

One foal is a 6 month piebald filly, the other is a 4 month old skewbald colt. Both have distinctive eyes; the skewbald has very pale blue eyes and the filly's right eye has a small amount of blue.


----------



## Jadeebaby (12 November 2006)

tack stolen in south bucks last nite, between saturday 11th Novemeber 6pm -sunday 12th November 8.30am .

*please look out for....*

Cliff Barsney close contact whitaker endorsed jumping saddle.17.5" Tan. with black stirrup leathers and standard stainless steel stirrups with white treads.  also a leather balding girth.






Keiffer Wiendressage saddle. 17.5" black. with black stirrup leathers and standard stainless steel stirrups with black treads and small buckingham leather girth






Blue Ribbon 16.5" tan GP black stirrup leathers and standard stainless steel stirrups with black treads, and cottage craft girth

Ideal working hunter/gp saddle. 15.5" brown. pony/cob size, duno exact measurements. with black stirrup leathers and standard stainless steel stirrups with black treads. brown cottage craft girth

black jumping saddle 17.5"with black stirrup leathers and standard stainless steel stirrups with black treads and leather balding girth

pink suede full size heritage leather headcollar, with dark pink leadrope.






A collection of stirrup leathers all poor/good/ok condition

A market Harbourough

A couple of pairs of reins. 1 pair being tan mark todd reins (has signiture on)

Frank Baines martingale/breastplate. full size, tan





can't really see it but its the clearest pic i have, you can at least see the design of it.

Stubben full size havana flash bridle






Mark Todd cob size tan grakle bridle






GFS black cob size flash bridle

Quality 3/4 inch hanava bridle






6 general bridles, good condition , all cavasson nosebands































bits= 
1 hollow mouthed loose ring snaffle
2 loose ring snaffles
4 eggbutt snaffles
1 dr bristol snaffle
1 butterfly pelham

A stephens fluffy pad. full size. black with natural colour wool.

saddlecloths- a collection all different colours and sizes.
noticeable one would be a pony sized white saddlecloth with black and white binding. saying Dorset Showground, minor champion 2006.







a pair of jumpers online open fronted tendon boots 





the boots on milos forelegs! also the bridle, the fluffy pad, and martingale/breatplate.

Keiffer Brushing Boots, sausage boot, stud gurad, bib

green holdal (sp)

and probably more, so much stuff has gone, i will keep updating if i find more missing.

if people could keep an eye out on ebay, second hand places, sales, you name it, look for it.


----------



## hunteress (14 November 2006)

I think you should watch Ebay I do wonder if some of this tack is stolen sometimes at the prices they go for on ebay !!


----------



## Thistle (14 November 2006)

It is Cambridge sales on Friday


----------



## the watcher (15 November 2006)

between 7-11/11/06 from Kiddington in Oxfordshire, set of 10 jump sets, all heat marked with postcode OX28 1BX tel 08458 505 505 reference JC/9584698/06 with any information


----------



## the watcher (16 November 2006)

photos of stolen horses from Chesham Bucks 3rd Nov. CRN GB958704/06. One small red and white Shetland about 5 yrs old, one very hairy red and white cob gelding about 14.2hh 5ys old, and one black 2 y old cob gelding about 14.1hh three white socks, blaze and small white patch behind right shoulder, girth area.


----------



## the watcher (17 November 2006)

there was an incident last night (16th November) at High Cogges near Witney. A horse was taken from its stable where its head collar was removed leaving it in a distressed state. If anyone saw a vehicle with a trailer or horsebox between 11pm and 7am at High Cogges, please contact the Police Enquiry Centre on 0845 8 505 505.


----------



## helenevans71 (18 November 2006)

PLease post the Crime Reference Number so if found can be reported to Police.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (20 November 2006)

Copied from another board no more info at the moment. Have asked for crime ref no, pics &amp; advised them to contact Horsewatch direct.



On saturday 18th november a piebald filly shetland foal was stolen fron Silk Willoughby near Sleaford. The thief took the foal from its stable by removing post and rail fencing and coming across the paddock. Please could anyone advise us who to ring,inform or contact to trace this foals whereabouts? There is a reward for any information Thankyou


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (22 November 2006)

Hallen, Bristol area. Horse owner discovered that the lock on the gate to her horse's field had been cut yesterday (Tuesday). If you keep your horses in this area please be extra vigilant.

Two horses were stolen from Hallen approx three months ago and are still missing.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (2 December 2006)

Heard this in tack shop yesterday 01/12/06 from who it happened to
Thornbury, Bristol, approx 12 turnout rugs were stolen from a yard, there was a black 4x4 with four men, they had their lights off, and just took all the rugs off the yard, keep your eyes peeled in north bristol


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (4 December 2006)

The vehicle involved was a black Land Rover Discovery.


----------



## Daydream (14 December 2006)

13th - 14th December yard in east malling, kent was broken into, saddles and lorry stolen.  Lorry was discovered in London at 3am this morning.  They used the Lorry to get away with all the saddles however they did leave bridles and riding gear.  But took two head collars???

All horses were not hurt, just a bit disturbed by the noise.

Please be aware on these dark nights, it not a great christmas present!!!


----------



## the watcher (14 December 2006)

found abandoned in a field in Oxfordshire around 13/12/06..pm me if you know these horses
1) grey/blue mare 14.3hh aged 2-4 years with filly foal (6months?) also grey blue about 13hh but going to be big!
2) bay mare about 14hh, might be up to 10 yo with filly foal (6 months?) which is chestnut..the foal is very distinctive as one nostril is completely closed shut- may be a birth injury


----------



## helenevans71 (18 December 2006)

Stolen Shetlands Found. Four mares stolen from Chorleywood, Herts 8th October were found wandering on a rugby pitch in Pinner. They were dehydrated, dirty, bedraggled and depressed but will soon be reunited with their delighted owners.

Their return is due to the efforts of Horsewatch, RSPCA and ILPH personnel, which proves it is good to talk and communicate with other agencies!

Despite being elated at getting their mares back, the owners are sad not to have their other two animals returned. Comet, a chestnut and white Shetland gelding, and Bengy, a 15.2hh piebald cob, are still missing, and help is needed to get these two boys back home.  Happy Christmas and welcome home Daisy, April, Damson and Mopsy!


----------



## Daydream (18 December 2006)

Just to let you all now the break-in in East Malling, Kent.  The Charlton Police returned all stolen tack which was found in the lorry that was stolen at the same time.  Luckily the lorry broke down in Charlton and the Thieves did not have time to remove tack before the police found the lorry.

Thank you to the police.

We are all amazed we have had it all returned.


----------



## pootler (29 January 2007)

possible stolen horse, does this ring a bell?

http://www.frogpool.com/news.php?id=327

Folks

I had a call from a lady living in Stilebridge, Maidstone today. Her land backs onto scrub land used by Travellers to park horses for a while. Today there Is a clipped dark bay 15h mare on the land, complete with blanket and rugs and looking too good to just be parked there. She believes she may be stolen.

The mare has a hogged mane and a small white star under the forelock. She thinks she may well have been grazed with other horses as she tends to gravitate towards the fence near her own animals .

I have checked Essex and can find nothing reported stolen that matches that description, she can send me photos, all of which might take a day or two.

Does this description match anything that anyone knows about?



If it does please contact KENT HORSEWATCH immediately.

Thanks




KENT HORSEWATCH 
Contact Number: 07751 203216 
kenthorsewatch@hotmail.co.uk 
www.freewebs.com/kenthorsewatch


----------

